# MY LFS...since everyone is jealous....



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, heres some pics of my lfs, Aquarium Adventure.The store is an awesome store.IT has sooooo many display aquariums and aquariums setup for sale, its not even funny.Its basically all show, no go, if you can say that.The fish selection isnt the best, bud damn the looks and displays make up for it....

$900 puffer  









african tank...This thing had like 2 foot cichlids in it!









Another african tank...









S/w display tank...










BIG ASS PUFFER!! I swear this thing was right around 3 feet!  









Big ray....This tank had 3 rays, an arowana, 2 geos and 2 uarus in it...this ray was prolly 14"+ across









Discus tank..









Shark s/w tank...this tank had a 4' leopard shark and that big puffer in it....


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

more.......

HUGE!! planted tank...i think this thing was like 10-11' long  









Big ray again...









Koi tank...









Smaller planted tank...









Misc. fish tank....









A pond in progress, they had another one, but they tore it down and this is going in place of it...









Very cool pic taken from big planted tank...









This is the tank the rays,aro and geos and uaru's were in...


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

even more....

Festae...these things were prolly 12"+....









Another sweet s/w tank setup....









Another pic of big ass s/w tank....









Cool pic of a s/w angel...









This tank was in the reading section of the store, where they have all these books on like any type fish u can think of...









HUGE puffer again...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam .......now that a LFs........























Beautiful planted tanks.....


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

i want a lfs with tight stuff like this


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Killer store the lfs around here is GLOBLE AQUATIC'S and it realy sucks.


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Jags,

I was there last Monday. Aquarium Adventure is on Sawmill Rd. in Columbus, Ohio. It is a great place to go and just to look around. Their prices are outrageous two to three times higher than anywhere else. For instance, they had red belly piranhas a little bigger than a 50 cent piece for $39.99...

NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Jags,
> 
> I was there last Monday. Aquarium Adventure is on Sawmill Rd. in Columbus, Ohio. It is a great place to go and just to look around. Their prices are outrageous two to three times higher than anywhere else. For instance, they had red belly piranhas a little bigger than a 50 cent piece for $39.99...
> 
> NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 YA it is VERY overpriced, but still one hell of a store to look at!!









btw: are you on any other fish forums? whats your name on those forums?What part of ohio are u from?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lokking fish store


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Same name on every forum ( Pedatory fish,Aquatic terrors, Aquatic Addiction) I live in Southeastern, Ohio....


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Damn they must do some good buisness to keep up with all those display tanks.



> Killer store the lfs around here is GLOBLE AQUATIC'S and it realy sucks.


This place happen to be in ontario, ca?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Damn i have never seen a LFS so nice. Nothing like that in SC. I have never seen anything bigger then a 75g diplay tank around here. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sweet jesus







i am so glad that lfs is not around my place or i would be one broke mofo














thanks so much for sharing :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Man I wish I had an lfs around here like that


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice store, best one I have seen in Life and pictures.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bejesus 900 bucks..i see those for 110 bucks in my area..golden puffers..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my dream house









although the tank with a 4' shark didnt look like it could hold a 4' shark :rock:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it looks like a really good store but you can see why the prices are so high
dixon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice tanks but its all bread and butter fish.. nothing special...

the tanks are great though!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Damn, did they steal half the ocean and put it in that store?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

where is this thing located again......i would rather go there than a zoo


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

yeah i been there... just like everyone's saying, its beautiful but so expensive. They do run half price fish specials every now and then, thats the only time i've ever bought anything from them. ohh, and they charge you water tests


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that place is sweet!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Gadzooks!! That place is awesome. I'm suprised they don't sell tickets to get into that place.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i want that golden puffer!
that has to be the nicest lfs ever!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet pics thats one hell of a store. But I am happy with my lfs it's Ash :rasp: just kiddin man thanks for the pics


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

OMG! That store is bad!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thats an awsome store








more like a zoo


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

That's awesome, I have never seen an LFS of that caliber.


----------

